# Dress up as nursery rhyme character, ideas please???



## angelmummy

My son is 4 and a half and has to dress up as a character from a nursery rhyme at school in a couple of weeks.

any ideas/suggestions on what character and what to wear to create the character would be gratefully received.

thank you.

got an idea, but just would like a few more ideas and suggestions on outfits etc. 

marie


----------



## smelly07

incy winsy spider. dress him in black and make some legs from socks/tights.

or jack (from jack and jill ) boys clothes a bucket and badage around his head.

ummmm thats probably the best i can do for a boy lol x


----------



## amie-leigh

a farmer from old mac donald - dungarees and wellies 
wee willie winkie - a night grown
solider from grand old duke of york - not sure about this one :haha:


----------



## Jody R

What's his favourite nursery rhyme?

It's quite hard to think of male nursery rhyme characters now you have asked, I keep thinking of girls. Or there are animals.

Hickory Dickory Dock - dress him as a mouse and have him carry an alarm clock.

Humpty Dumpty - paint a cardboard box to look like a wall, dress him in something padded to make his top half look egg-shaped, put straps on the box so he can stand inside it and 'wear' it with his legs sticking out the bottom and a fake pair of legs hanging over the side so it looks like he is sitting on the wall.

Baa Baa Black Sheep - dress him in black and paint his face like a sheep.


----------



## Jody R

Or 

Little Boy Blue - dressed in blue with a toy trumpet to blow.

Doctor Foster - in a doctors outfit and an umbrella.

Ladybird Ladybird - in red with black spots and a painted face.

Tommy Tucker - dressed as a little orphan boy with an empty bowl.

Old King Cole - with a crown, he could help make one out of card and decorate it. 

Pat a Cake - dressed as a baker.

Peter Peter Pumpkin Eater - dressed as a man holding a pumpkin

Ride a Cock Horse - with a hobby horse for him to ride on (I used to have one made from a garden cane and a sock!) :haha:


----------



## angelmummy

thanks jody for all your ideas. you were on a roll with all your suggestions. think i mite do little boy blue.
thanks hun x


----------

